# Painted my gun stock



## QuakerBoy (Jan 14, 2007)

Had an ol rem 788 that had a stock that was in less than great condition...so I figgured I'd mess around with it and give it a paint job.

Here's how it turned out


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks like a nice job.  How about a picture when you get it all put back together?


----------



## duckbill (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks good.  I'd like to see it when you get it all together, also.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks good but if that was mine just a hint I do believe I would have haded a little more black , But it does look Good.... I too would like to see it when ya got it put back together


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 14, 2007)

Lostoutlaw said:


> Looks good but if that was mine just a hint I do believe I would have haded a little more black , But it does look Good.... I too would like to see it when ya got it put back together



I really wasn't going for a "cammo" pattern...the black was basically just to break up the plainness of the textured green paint.

This is a groundhog hunting gun...so cammo is not an essential element


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 14, 2007)

looks good


----------



## TurkeyProof (Jan 15, 2007)

*Explain Please.*

I want to paint mine  too.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 15, 2007)

Quaker Boy has one just like that..... 



Looks good.......


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 15, 2007)

ya mean he copied off me?


----------



## Buck (Jan 15, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> Quaker Boy has one just like that.....
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.......



  By the way, very nice paint job too!!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 15, 2007)

TurkeyProof said:


> I want to paint mine  too.



Ok...here's what I did.

First I removed all the metal and buttplate.  I wiped down all the wood with acetone and a clean cloth to remove the finish and any dirt and oil.  Then I lightly sanded with 400 grit paper then sprayed on several light coats of Zinsser BIN (shellac based) primer.

After lettting that cure for several days..I got a can of the green Rustoleum textured paint.  This paint goes on heavy so be careful.  You can get by with 1 can if you are careful...but next time I'll use a 2nd can.  

After that cured, I used a can of Flat Black rustoleum (burshable).  I dipped the brush in and just flung it at the stock splattering the paint on it.  

Then I just reattached all the metal again.

I considered using a flat polyurethane over the top, but considering this is outdoor paint...and I only use this gun for targets and groundhogs which usually happens on warm dry days...I opted to skip that step...but it definitely wouldn't hurt


----------



## taylornelms (Jan 15, 2007)

Did the stock have any Checkering??? If so how did you get around that?? I have a savage 17 that i think would look cool with a stock like that.  How well do you think it will hold up??


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 16, 2007)

The stock had no checkering.  It seem pretty durable, but a couple coats of an outdoor grade Satin or matte ply over top would definitely not hurt it.  If it has checkering, I would think you could paint right over top of the checkering as the paint is textured thus a little thiker than most and the checkering would fill in.  If in doubt..a little wood putty in the checkering would do the trick prior to the priming


----------



## DaGris (Jan 16, 2007)

looks good to me


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks good, lets go shoot some ground hogs.....


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 16, 2007)

NotaVegetarian said:


> Looks good, lets go shoot some ground hogs.....



I;m ready


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 16, 2007)

one last pointer...be sure to tape off over where the bbl and action are...and where the trigger and any magazine/floorplate etc will be going.  If ya get too much paint in there ya may end up sanding


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jan 16, 2007)

Well put it back together and let us see the final product..

PS.

Wasn't anything good in the trap.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 20, 2007)

Here ya go Mike


Ready to shoot a groundhog


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks good.  What caliber is it?  May have missed that somewhere.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 20, 2007)

it is a  .223


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 20, 2007)

It's a yankee doodle dandy right,           Looks real good put together


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks great, let me get done with this knee surgery and then we can see if we can hook up for some shooting......Ground hogs , or just plain hogs........


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 22, 2007)

I like it!!! I've been pondering doing one of mine the same color, as it matches the "winter" woods very nicely.
Good Job!!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 22, 2007)

GA1dad said:


> I like it!!! I've been pondering doing one of mine the same color, as it matches the "winter" woods very nicely.
> Good Job!!!



you can do it in white, grey and black and make a cool snow cammo....

Uh...nevermind...yer in GA


----------



## deersled (Jan 22, 2007)

I did a 22 a couple weeks ago but I don't know how to post the pic. Looks really cool, and it was not hard at all. Just not sure how long the finish will last. Worst case, you can redo it every couple years and try different patterns. Almost like getting a new rifle.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 22, 2007)

Looking GOOD buddy!


----------



## madrabbit (Jan 22, 2007)

*your pic*

And your pic of the finished rifle looks like someones avatar on the forum....and I think he is an adminstrator or something like that..............


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 22, 2007)

madrabbit said:


> And your pic of the finished rifle looks like someones avatar on the forum....and I think he is an adminstrator or something like that..............


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks nice, Rich!

Bet ya still can't hit anything with it though.  

In all seriousness... good job.


----------



## red tail (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich,

looks great!  When can I mail you mine? I think Jeff's got one you could do to.

just messen with ya.

It realy looks good.

Shawn


----------



## austintm1991 (Feb 22, 2007)

i wanna paint mine......but im scared to touch my guns half the time.


----------

